

It isn't Easy to Remove the GIL (2007) - _navaneethan
http://www.artima.com/weblogs/viewpost.jsp?thread=214235

======
dottrap
The actual title is "It _isn 't_ Easy to Remove the GIL", and everybody who
knows about the GIL knows this. Guido changing his mind and saying otherwise
would be big news, so this title "Guido:Easy to remove GIL" is kind of
misleading.

Also, this is from 2007.

~~~
_navaneethan
Eventhough the time flies the situation seems to be remain the same.

[http://www.snaplogic.com/blog/an-open-letter-to-guido-van-
ro...](http://www.snaplogic.com/blog/an-open-letter-to-guido-van-rossum-mr-
rossum-tear-down-that-gil/)

